# Bankfach anzeige



## faron (20. Februar 2006)

hi leute entweder bin ich zu blöd oder es funtz was net ich habe für die gilde und unserer bündniss einen bankchar aber das bankfach wird hier bei blasc nicht angezeigt.

die einstellungen habe ich wie folgt vorgenommen 

Anzeigeoptionen
Komplett
und das häckchen beim bankchar angehakr 

was muss ich noch machen damit es hier veröffentlicht wird?


lg faron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps kann mann das gold auch anzeigen wenn ja wie ?


----------



## B3N (20. Februar 2006)

Wenn du alle Optionen wie oben geschrieben gesetzt hast, musst du dich eigentlich nur mit dem entsprechenden Char ins Spiel einloggen und einmal die Bank öffnen. Danach WoW beenden (BLASC springt an), dann max. 10 Minuten warten und auf blasc.de nach deinem Char suchen.


----------



## Califax (20. Februar 2006)

Das versuchen wir auch schon seit Tagen mit einem Bankcharakter, es geht z.Z. einfach nicht. Bankfächer werden von neu erstellten Charakteren nicht mehr angezeigt.


----------



## faron (20. Februar 2006)

also es hat nun funktioniert aber das is a bisserl komliziert finde ich 

ich habe den char geöffnet die bank aufgemacht und dann ein paar sachen aus der bank umgeräumt die bank geschlossen und dann gleich ausgeloggt 

das ist des budels kern mann muss gleich ausloggen und wow beenden anscheinend stellt er dann erst die bankfächer erst ins netz 

so hats bei mir nun gefunzt 

ich hab das mit anderen chars noch nicht ausprobiert aber mann muss anscheinend vorm ausloggen die bankfächer geöffnet haben 

lg faron  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (20. Februar 2006)

Ja, dass es noch Probleme mit den Bankchars gibt ist bekannt. Ich din dran, das zu fixen.


----------



## faron (14. März 2006)

Also ich habe noch immer probleme mit dem bankfachanzeige 

ich logge mit der bddbank ein öffne die bank bleib einige minuten online verlasse das spiel die daten werden übertragen und die bankdaten werden online gestellt.
mann kann das bankfacch wenig später auch sehen . soweit so gut  aber wenn ich dann mit einem anderen char online gehe und ich danach aus logge verschwindet das bankfach wieder von dem bankchar ....

wie kann ich das verhindern oder was muss ich da einstellen????

lg faron....


----------



## Eigor (16. März 2006)

Also ich habe auch das Problem mit der Bankfachanzeige, ich habe bei allen Chars den haken gesetzt, bei einem Char war die Bankanzeige auch da, für ganze zwei Tage oder so, jetzt ist sie wieder weg und auch bei keinem anderen char vorhanden.

gruß
Eigor


----------



## Roran (23. März 2006)

hat sich da was getahn ?
bei mir geht die anzeige immer noch nicht.
weder bank noch taschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und der char ist als bankchar aufgeführt.


----------



## B3N (24. März 2006)

Sodan schrieb:
			
		

> hat sich da was getahn ?
> bei mir geht die anzeige immer noch nicht.
> weder bank noch taschen.
> 
> ...



Hast du dir 0.9.1 schon installiert? (Könnt evt. helfen)

Die eigentlichen Profileränderungen o.ä. kommen aber erst mit dem nächsten Update, pünktlich zum WoW 1.10 Patch.


----------



## Roran (24. März 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du dir 0.9.1 schon installiert? (Könnt evt. helfen)


Klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			
				B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Die eigentlichen Profileränderungen o.ä. kommen aber erst mit dem nächsten Update, pünktlich zum WoW 1.10 Patch.
> [post="110341"][/post]​



/me blizz in den hinter tritt das 1.10 raus kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Levictus (24. März 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe das selbe Problem:
Bei mir hat die Bankanzeige kurze Zeit funktioniert und seit ein paar Tagen wird die Bank nicht mehr angezeigt.

Um einigen Fragen vorzugreifen:
Ja, Bankfachanzeige ist aktiviert.
Ja, ich habe das Addon aktiviert.
Ja, ich hab den Bugfix gezogen.
Ja, ich habe das Bankfach ein paar Minuten offen gehabt (nicht nur einmal)

Wo kann nun der Fehler liegen?
Habe auch schon probiert ob das "händische" Uploadn funzt (im Blasc Profiler und mit der .Lua)

Grüße, Levictus


----------

